# Rescued 2 More!!



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiyaa people of Bettafish.com 

Went to petsmart today to pick up supplies for my new 5 gallon tank (which pictures will be posted of shortly) and i walked by the bettas... one of my many mistakes today i fell in love with a small pale colored female (who is yet to be named) and a metallic blue/ grayish halfmoon male (who is also yet to be named, and i am not quite sure if he is a half moon or not. he's still quite small though, barely an inch in length). 

The female is so sweet. she's so lovable and cute! she comes up to the glass and just stares like shes waiting for you to do something. But as usual, the bettas were in horrible condition. She was in a cup full of filth! poor things gills were probably on fire! and the HM male was barely moving. and when he flares, it looks as if his fins have been bit  so tell me what you guys think!  also, dont be afraid to throw some name choices my way! but let me know if you know the breed of the female (cause i have no idea! lol) and let me know if you think the male is a half moon or not! andd what you think is wrong with his fins and how to fix it! thanks 


The female 


















The new Male 









his fins


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

*Congrats*

Bless u  
I got two girls from petsmart today too  
do they put blue in the water to try and hide how dirty it is? 
like a toilet?
Ew. 
One of my girls is still on her side, but i think she'll be okay. I have had saltwater fish before that looked far worse when i first put them in their new home and they 'snapped' out of it. She is tiny in size too. I don't know what breeds yours or mine are 
Congrats on your new rescue fishies 
:nicefish:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucky fishies. Thanks you two for giving them a chance!:-D


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@roadplug - thank you! and yes my little girl, who i decided to name Majesty, was in a cup that was literally royal blue. you could barely see thru it! and OH MY! that color pattern on the picture of her is beautiful! congrats on yours too!  it's good to kno we can all give these little guys a second chance. 

@Leeniex - thank you!  and your welcome! theyre already starting to show improvement! i just have to stop by the petstore to get some AQ salt sometime this week to help heal his fins!


and i think i came to the conclusion that Majesty is either a Veil FM or a Delta FM


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

She looks like a veiltail. Very prettay! :nicefish:


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you!  and i was thinking that but wasn't sure


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

ohh they are prrettyy! thank gosh you saved them from petsmart


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you so much!  i decided on a name for the male, too: Hiro, which can mean prosperous in japanese (so i've read lol) because he's already showing so much improvement since i got him yesterday!


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

and on Hiro's dorsal and bottom fins, a cheetah like pattern is starting to form  i can't wait for his fins to heal so i can see and show all of you their post quarantine/healing treatment results


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I totally didn't mean to, but i went back to petsmart today and got another boy and another girl - I can't help it! Then i went to petco and found two crowntail girls [which is what i was looking for] they are looking very healthy so far i think. 
I got more and bigger homes with all the accommodations for them too. My hubbies gonna give me one of those looks if i can't hide what i spent, just today from him LOLzzz. 
are you're latest rescues doing well?


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

LMAO! it's hard to control, it's kind of like an impulse thing! lol. yayyy! i always say, the more the merrier  lol. i bet theyre swimming with joy since you got them out of those small cups! and the look will be worth it once theyre 100% kickin'! have any pictures of them? i'm dying to see! 

and theyre doing well! Hiro is on his second day of AQ salt treatment and i moved him to a tank with smooth gravel and soft plants so he doesn't risk any worse tears than he already has. It's AMAZING what the first day of AQ salt did for him! His fins are already starting to look better. They're less jaggedy and starting to smooth out. and BOY does he swim around like a maniac now. he would just stay in one spot and now he is darting all over the tank. and Majesty is still a sweetie pie! She seems to have grown since i got her! and shes much more active.! Thanks 

and how are your other rescues?


----------



## Sams Bettas (May 9, 2011)

Congrats on rescuing them. My female named Eleanor is a walmart rescue as well who was thrown out into the trash.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Sams Bettas said:


> Congrats on rescuing them. My female named Eleanor is a walmart rescue as well who was thrown out into the trash.



Do you mean you found one of yours that had been thrown into the trash still alive?


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jskate94,
I agree - the more the marrier 
They do seem very happy except when the a new boy, Barney got swept into the java moss by the filter and didn't seem able to get out until i turned the filter off. )

Barney is dong well and eating good, he's afraid of Tobey, when it move the book i have between them - but once in a while he gets brave and dives at him, only to retreat quickly back to the java moss in his home. 

Chris {pic below] marble ? is doing well too, 'cept i haven't been able to catch him flaring for a picture. The boys came from my second run at petsmart. 

The new girls, are ct from petco, but i think its a little harder to see the tail ct traits than the other girls I've seen on Bettafish's site. You can see where one has a torn tail, Tiffany, but Eunice looks good to me. I have no idea what color she is, but think she's gorgeous 
[pictures attached]
Little Sandy from the first batch got her tail bit, and is still leaning to her side, I put her by herself now. 

I could easily make this a novel, listing each one and what I've observed - but I'll try to control myself. 

is you're Hiro named after the not quite human pilot in Gundam Wing?
Mia
[Roadplug]
and more pics are here:
http://www.roadplug.com/fish/Betta_fish.html




jskate94 said:


> LMAO! it's hard to control, it's kind of like an impulse thing! lol. yayyy! i always say, the more the merrier  lol. i bet theyre swimming with joy since you got them out of those small cups! and the look will be worth it once theyre 100% kickin'! have any pictures of them? i'm dying to see!
> 
> and theyre doing well! Hiro is on his second day of AQ salt treatment and i moved him to a tank with smooth gravel and soft plants so he doesn't risk any worse tears than he already has. It's AMAZING what the first day of AQ salt did for him! His fins are already starting to look better. They're less jaggedy and starting to smooth out. and BOY does he swim around like a maniac now. he would just stay in one spot and now he is darting all over the tank. and Majesty is still a sweetie pie! She seems to have grown since i got her! and shes much more active.! Thanks
> 
> and how are your other rescues?


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

they're beautiful! sorry it took so long to reply! and i can see the CT trait in the girls just fine!  but very beautifull ! 

hows sandy now? 

and no. lol, i looked up japanese names  and i saw hiro (which the site said it could mean prosperous) and was like that's fitting!


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks. 
Sandy is still the same. A little sideways, but eating and seems okay otherwise. She's still by herself and i gave her one of the heaters i already have. I have more coming on Thursday. Its getting cold here. My house ranges from 60 to 70 in the winter. I'm making sure i can heat each of the betta homes I've acquired. 

I got the boy i ordered in a weak moment from Aquabid! The auction page had no description, except Male Betta. I'm as sure as i can be that he's a dragon with a long flowing tail. I named him Draco, [original, huh?  ]

There's a fancy light on his tank that you can switch to blue, and he looks so cool under that light! 
Are Magesty and Hiro doing well?

I saw where you watch having anything sharp in their bowls. Mine have duckweed and java moss with only a few of those colored glass balls on the bottom. So far no one's gotten in trouble, except for a filter washing one into a corner and he couldn't seem to get out. I increased the amount of java moss in each one after i saw a video on YouTube showing how they catch wild ones. The tall grass was so thick the humans could barely walk through it. So especially Little Sideways Sandy, i thought would feel more comfy. 

Is Hiro still doing AQ salt? do you just do that while they've got visible wounds?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the male's tail, he chomped himself, probably from stress and/or boredom. just keep his water extra clean, and it'll heal up by itself.

the girl looks like a lemon pie with whipped cream. xDc .3. call her Lemon Pie. *bad with names*


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

So I got curious about the blue water myself; it's actually a disease preventative. Some pet store's will continue to add it after the fish arrive, some will slowly phase it out.


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

I CAME HOME from school AND HIRO'S FLOATING ON THE TOP DEAD D; !

he was just swimming around last night like a maniac! 

oh my  i feel awful, his fins were healing up too! i feel like i failed him  i dont know what was wrong! he seemed sick when i first got him, but i thought he was getting better 

ill post pics that i took last night in a little.

sorry about the sad story  


@roadplug - but its gonna start to get cold here too soon. but sandy improved a litttle? 

i love that name! im sure he's beautiful! is it one of the led colored lights? 

and majesty's doing very well! i think she seems lost now because her's and hiro's tanks were right next to each other and they would always flirt!  i don't know what i'm gonna do now :x

and i need to get some java moss, but i can't find it anywhere! where do you get it from? i heard it works marvelously. and i'm sure it would, better than swimming ontop of rocks 

and he was. his last day was today  but i can't do that now. 

i'm not really sure though. i know it helps with stress, disease, and fin repair though.

@Lui - i was thinking she looked like lemon pie also! lol!

@NCPanthersgurl - really? i didn't know that!  very interesting. thanks for the info! whered you find that out at??


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

If you've ever used ich meds it turns the water blue.

The male's fins remind me of some of the coppers I've seen.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> So I got curious about the blue water myself; it's actually a disease preventative. Some pet store's will continue to add it after the fish arrive, some will slowly phase it out.


hey - thanks for finding out - its good to know


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

That's terribly upsetting that you lost him, but I'm positive you did all you could for him. Sad things happen sometimes. It is wonderful how you try hard for each one - and for the time Hiro had left - you improved his comfort. I'll look for your pictures.

I'd say Sandy has improved some. Her color is brighter, she eats well and is active, but she still spends most of her time at least a little on her side.

I'm not sure if Draco's tank has an actual LED light. I ordered two more of the same tank that should be here tomorrow so I'll check the box for what kind it is. 

I smelled something really stinky last weekend after I brought home a new light hood for the 10 gal tank that Sid lives in. I thought it was just normal smell like happens the first time you plug in something with a lot of new plastic close to a bulb. But still after a couple of hours the smell was actually worse. I kept checking the plugs wires and surge protector and they were all fine. 

I followed my nose to the bulbs under the hood. One of the 25 watt bulbs burned the glass all the way around the middle of the bulb - but the bulb never burned out - it was still on, and had started smoking. 
the hood and the bulb were brand new out of the box, bought separately at petsmart. I didn't know a bulb could do that!

I dont think it could have caused a fire, but it could have melted something icky into the water or shocked Sid if it really came apart, i think. Now I don't leave their lights on when i leave the house! 
Guess no matter how hard you try to keep them safe, you know. 

I get my Java moss from my favorite pet shop in Rapid City SD they wad up a big chunk in a fish bag for a dollar. I'll ship you a wad free if you cant find it locally. I put the big wad in my 50 gallon tank a year ago, and just pull chunks off for the bettas homes. it came with snails and duck weed, that they sell too - separately. [lol free bonus] :lol:

I had a yellow betta once [years ago], back when i thought it was okay to keep them in those little cute bowls. At least i changed the water every day. I had other tanks and even then didn't really understand how any fish could live like that - but that's what i was told to put them in. 

I love the yellows and orange colors. I haven't found any locally again, but one of the pet shops said they would try to get me a boy, girl or both of the yellow/mustard gas. 

Don't forget to take as good care of you as you do your little pals 
Mia


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

That orange you posted looks a lot like my Xavier!!!


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

roadplug said:


> That's terribly upsetting that you lost him, but I'm positive you did all you could for him. Sad things happen sometimes. It is wonderful how you try hard for each one - and for the time Hiro had left - you improved his comfort. I'll look for your pictures.
> 
> I'd say Sandy has improved some. Her color is brighter, she eats well and is active, but she still spends most of her time at least a little on her side.
> 
> ...


 
yes, the one thing that i am happy about is that he didn't pass in those filthy cups. and it does make it a little easier knowing that he wasn't in as much pain, and that he was in a clean, safe environment and was happy 

and okay! what tank is it, do you know? i'm quite interested in them now that you mention them.!

and oh my! that's crazy! i didn't know they could do that either. that would have been awful if it would have shattered from over heating. how strange of it to melt the middle but not go out! never seen or heard of anything like that. was the watt's of the bulb higher than the recommendation that came with the tank? (not sure if that has anything to to do with what happened, but seems like that could possibly be a suspect.) and yes! lol it's always something that's one step ahead of you or something you'd never suspect that gets ya! we gotta keep our babies safe 

and alright!  i'm going to a petland a little farther out to see if they have anything the local stores don't. if they don't have it, i will certainly take you up on that offer! thank you! 

and he's beautiful!  i hope they do get some in for you! and i don't know if my Sherbert is up to your color standards, but if i ever breed him (which im not sure if i will or not) i will gladly give you a set of the fry if they turn out orange! 

@NCPanthergurl - he's a lovely fish!  i love the butterfly coloring on his tail!!


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> That orange you posted looks a lot like my Xavier!!!


OOOOoo! Xavier is beautiful! Are his fins white or clear? I think if i ever do breed them, I'd like to breed Bettas colored like Xavier, do the spots on his side make him a dragon?


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi jskate94

I found the order from my email ^.^)
they are PETCO Hex Freshwater Aquarium
https://secure.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?SKU=1343840
These are 2 gals and come with a funny little filter. When i first turned it on it blew barney to the bottom. so i lowered it, so the water running out was the same or just under the water level. Now it gently moves the surface. Not sure how efficient it is except for getting large chunks out of the water [like duckweed] )

The bulbs are the highest recommended. the manual said 10 or 25 Watts. I got the 25. It was just the one bulb. the blue and the clear one thats in there now are fine. In my experience using higher than recommended would have melted and burnt the hood. In this case the hood and socket are still undamaged. I'm glad it was just the bulb, and i didnt go off and leave it on. This hood warms up the water too. It keeps it at 79 in there. I watch the temp carefully and will change to the smaller watts if too hot. It went up to 86 one day, and i turned it off, but see from the FAQ here that it is still in the range of their comfy temps. 

I have those sticky thermometers on the outside of each betta home, and rotate a floating thermometer between the tanks to be sure they are showing the correct temp. 

I love the Java moss. When i lived in AZ i couldnt find it anywhere and had to have it shipped. Its and now the duckweed that came in it, are the only plants i don't kill regularly. :twisted:


That's a wonderful offer if you do breed Sherbert  I would happily accept with gratitude 

There was a site that i thought was betafish.com that had pairs for sale and a huge database of information. I was looking for it, when i found this site. That site didn't have a forum that i remember. It had a cartoony betta fish for the logo. I think it had pictures of the pairs they sold so you could see the male and female of any color. I bet the yellow/orange girls are cute too. 

When i first found this site, I didn't see why it was important to some to breed 'like to like', but I've seen where people think they're mutts. I'm not so gung-ho to breed, but i did put Sid and Eunice together in the 10 gal about 5 days ago. He stopped making his bubble-nests, but there has been no fin biting, just the educational dance. She stands on her head and doesn't run from him. Maybe i should change their names to Will and Grace. ;-)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

The spots on his side are usually found in the pineapple lines, but I'm not sure if he still counts being orange. The "clear" parts on his fins are really cool and strange; in some lights they look clear, some they look like a shimmery white, and some an iridescent pinky purple. It's awesome. 

My Richtofen is a dragon:










Usually dragon's just have lighter colored body scales, and in my experience they're more pronounced than regular scales.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> The spots on his side are usually found in the pineapple lines, but I'm not sure if he still counts being orange. The "clear" parts on his fins are really cool and strange; in some lights they look clear, some they look like a shimmery white, and some an iridescent pinky purple. It's awesome.
> 
> My Richtofen is a dragon:
> 
> ...


Hehe, Pineapple? Cool  changing their lighting a little can make some look like they're a different color  I have seen dragons then, like the body color is one color, and the scales are lighter and look like armor - 'scale shaped'. I have checked out the dragon pics online and some are very clearly dragons, like you're Richtofen. 

Thanks for the info and sharing the picture


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

blurry, but him flaring! 










showing how his tail was healing 










blurry again, but showing how pretty his color shined under light!










semi-flaring  showing his fin growth!










anal fin regrowth









rest easy little guy!


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

You can see how his fins were healing and he was a pretty color. I don't think I've seen one that color before. On my screen he looks turquoise with blue or purple in his fins - is that about correct? Thanks for sharing the pictures of him. 
And yes may he rest easy . . .


----------

